# Chatprogrammierung - Applet



## niklasen (24. Okt 2007)

Ich habe einen Chat mit Server und Client sowie Thread Listener...
dieser ist über die Konsole fehlerfrei ausführbar, der Client meldet sich über localhost und Port 1234 am Server an, der zuvor gestartet wird.

Dies ganze möchte ich jetzt im Webbrowser ermöglichen, ... das beste wäre doch den Server & Client in ein Applet zu basteln, oder ? 

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen ? Ich habe 3 Klassen:

DatagrammServer 
DatagrammClient
ThreadListener


Keine Idee, auch in meinem schlauen Java Handbuch finde ich nicht wie das geht...

import java.applet*. ; ?? 



wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## tuxedo (24. Okt 2007)

In jedem Javabuch das ich kenne ist beschrieben wie man Applets macht, bzw wie sich Applets von "normalen" GUI-Anwendungen unterscheiden.

Wo ist denn genau dein Problem?

- Alex


----------



## niklasen (24. Okt 2007)

ja, eine GUI trifft es wohl mehr ... ich habe jetzt ein Panel mit 2 Labels - ist es möglich eine class über ein Label aufzurufen ? 
Also, dass das Label die classe anzeigt ?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Okt 2007)

Hä? *Bahnhof versteh*

Hast du mal in ein Java-Buch reingeschaut? 

Kann dir da wärmstens http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/ und http://www.javabuch.de empfehlen.

- Alex


----------

